# Horse's First Show



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

When I first started showing my horse, I would walk him around the fairgrounds and let him get used to all the commotion. If he wouldn't have handled it well, I wouldn't have entered him in any classes, but lucky for me he was pretty good. I'm sure others will have more, better ideas but I would say walk him around, maybe lunge him in the ring you'll be showing him in if possible? I think that's a great idea not to jump him for his first few shows or until he gets much better at it. I only showed my horse walk/trot his first two years showing even though he had a fairly solid canter, because I am a firm believer in showing a level or two below what you're schooling at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Oh I just wanted to add, I don't think you ever can really know what to expect cause every horse is so different, you know? My horse is spooky sometimes at home in the indoor but at shows, on trails, or just outside around the farm he's fine! but some horses don't handle their first shows very well. What kind of personality does he have at home?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My horse handled his first show like he'd been doing it all his life. I don't think he took a nervous step. I guess he benefited from having raced at one of the largest tracks in the country and was already used to commotion, but your guy might surprise you and step out the trailer and cock a hind leg. If not, just take a few minutes to lead him around and let him take the sights in a bit.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Just go in there, relax, and have fun! If your relaxed and happy, he will be! And you never know, you might come out with a blue ribbon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Spend time with him, as much as possible. Feed some treats when you go to see him, spend time grooming him, take him for a walk around the show, etc.


----------



## erinstartover (Mar 16, 2011)

After you finish showing, come back to the arena and hand-graze him near it, so he doesn't associate the arena with always working and doing scary stuff- it can be a place for fun, too


----------



## guitar756 (Mar 24, 2009)

Listen to your horse, not yourself. Never over estimate the horse. Go a step at a time. Iv'e seen new horses be forced off the trailor, thrown in a stall, and left for hours while the horse freaks out. You know your horse better than everyone else. Pay attention to that.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Pretty much just stay calm and focused. He will pick up on your anxiety and don't push him too hard. It's better to go home with a happy horse than a blue ribbon.


----------

